# hello, problème de ventilateur



## adeleblansec (4 Juin 2010)

Hello tout le monde j'espère que vous allez tous bien avec ce beau soleil,

J'ai un Imac tournesol G4 17 " processeur 1.25 GHz Power PC G4 mémoire 512 MO DDR SDRAM
sous version 10.5.

Mon pauvre computer commençait à faire du bruit comme un disque dur qui gratte et il chauffait ( plus de ventilateur ) Alors j'ai lu vos post super, hyper intéressants donc je l'ai démonté et beurk, j'avais des moutons partout, plus de pâte thermique et un ventilateur terriblement encrassé donc j'ai regardé les photos et vidéos de démontage et hop tout propre, rajout de pâte thermique et plus de bruit sauf que toujours pas de ventilateur sniffff
Parfois je l'allume, le ventilateur tourne pendant 3 h00 sans s'arrêter dès le début mais là plus rien.  Donc, pour en profiter, car je l'aime cet ordinateur qui me fait tourner la tête, je l'allume et dès qu'il dépasse 56 ° je l'oblige à faire un gros dodo pour qu'il refroidisse et on recommence, Mais j'en ai besoin pour mes cours et pas d'économie pour un beau et magnifique G5, car j'ai pas assez vendu de muguet au mois de mai lol

Auriez-vous des suggestions ? Le ventilo est-il à changer ? Un problème de sonde ?

J'attends les super experts de mac génération....

Adèleblansec


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2010)

Note que tu as posté dans un forum orienté système.
Je déplace donc du côté du forum dédié aux PPC.


----------



## adeleblansec (5 Juin 2010)

Un grand merci à vous...


----------



## Al_Copett (20 Juin 2010)

Un problème de sonde se traduit souvent par un ventilateur qui se prend pour une turbine d'avion, donc j'opterais plus pour un ventilateur défectueux.

Si c'est un ventilateur avec 2 fils, tu peux le remplacer par un autre de même dimensions et surtout ayant la même tension de fonctionnement  (en Volt) et le courant (en mA). C'est généralement écrit sur le ventilateur au milieu là où se cache le moteur.

Cela se trouve dans tous les magasins d'électronique ou de composants d'ordinateurs pour quelques .

Tu peux aussi adapter un ventilateur tout à fait standard avec un petit bloc d'alimentation indépendant. Il sera un peu plus bruyant mais tu pourras toujours utiliser cette machine.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2010)

Commence par faire un reset PMU et après on verras car c'est possible que ce sois juste ça


----------

